# هندسة البترول والجيوفيزياء



## مور اند مور (20 مايو 2007)

شباب انا في السنة التحضيرية في جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن في الظهران ومقبل الان على اختيار التخصص

فأنا محتار بين هندسة البترول والجيوفيزياء فهل اي من التخصصين يحتاج مهارات وقدرات خاصة او يمكن لاي شخص اذا بذل جهد انو يستمر فيها وارجو منكم الرد علي


----------



## الوست (20 مايو 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الوست (20 مايو 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## yasser505 (22 مايو 2007)

شوف ياخي انا طالب هندسة بترول وغاز طبيعي بجامعة الملك سعود
والقسم الي بتدخله اي منها ما هي صعبة بدرجة عالية 
وتخصص البترول يغطي الجيوفيزياء بس الجيوفيزياء فرصهههههههههههههها اكبر 

مع تمنايتي لك بالتوفيق ويفرح بك والديك مهندس اد الدنيا ياباش مهندس


----------



## امي العزيزة (25 يونيو 2007)

اخي العزيز كيف حالك انا من العراق اذا تريد ان تراسلني فهذا *****ي وانا مهندس بترولadnan_ajam***********


----------

